# Can anyone add to this?



## Wuzzat? (Feb 4, 2010)

[ame=http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=%22men+fight+over%22&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8]"men fight over" - Google Search[/ame]
I always thought it was land or women. . .


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 4, 2010)

I got into a fight with my neighbor's dog over a Frizbee.

Would that count?


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 4, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> I got into a fight with my neighbor's dog over a Frizbee.
> 
> Would that count?


No.  Dogs are presumed to be non-sentient.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 4, 2010)

Not this dog.  He rolls in crap on the grass and stinks to high heaven.

It ain't easy to get up close and personal with that dog.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 4, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> He rolls in crap


It must give him some evolutionary advantage [or else he needs an MRI].

BTW, in the book "Got Fight", and speaking of excrement, the author and another person got into a fight in the men's room.

We might be onto something, here.


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 4, 2010)

I think we fight over everything don't we? If not physically then mentally. My best friend and I are in constant competition.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Feb 4, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I think we fight over everything don't we? If not physically then mentally. My best friend and I are in constant competition.



Thats only a problem IF you occupy the same space...


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 4, 2010)

What I can't figure out is how the stars of the World Wrestling Federation can seethe hatred at one another on camera, but still all get dressed in the same locker room together without incident.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 4, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> What I can't figure out is how the stars of the World Wrestling Federation can seethe hatred at one another on camera, but still all get dressed in the same locker room together without incident.


Like. . .it's all faked?  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Wrestler_(2008_film)


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 4, 2010)

I think the better way to look at it is the way Dwayne Johnson (formerly "The Rock" in the WWF) explained it:







"Look, I'm a professional athlete.  I get paid to be mad.  If I don't get paid to be mad, I'm not mad."


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 5, 2010)

I wish some one would pay me to be angry. Subsequently I'm broke and that makes me angry.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Feb 5, 2010)

Ya gotta admit, it's hard to argue with Dwayne Johnson's logic.  He gets paid to wrestle, too.  If no one paid him to wrestle, he wouldn't bother wrestling either.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 5, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I wish some one would pay me to be angry. Subsequently I'm broke and that makes me angry.


I've been angry & poor my whole life


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 5, 2010)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Ya gotta admit, it's hard to argue with Dwayne Johnson's logic.  He gets paid to wrestle, too.  If no one paid him to wrestle, he wouldn't bother wrestling either.



Probably why he's acting now.



Wuzzat? said:


> I've been angry & poor my whole life



I think most of us are, both here and everywhere.


----------



## Wuzzat? (Feb 5, 2010)

TxBuilder said:


> I think most of us are, both here and everywhere.



Yes.

What happened to the
Great Society - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
?


----------



## TxBuilder (Feb 5, 2010)

The Government.


----------



## subzero (Feb 6, 2010)

That's the best thing "The Rock" have said so far..


----------



## kaytav (Apr 16, 2011)

That's hilarious if you ask me.. how we people fight over little things, we'll never grow up, sometimes we do fight over games, food, frisbee (like a guy above me said lolz) etc..
So after all those things let me tell you.. i am also from those type of guyz hahaha..


----------

